# ...Load needed DLLs for kernel...



## Canuckasian (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello all!:smile:

Windows XP can't start. This is what I get:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\Windows\system 32\ntoskrnl.exe
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\Windows\system 32\hal.dll
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\Windows\system 32\KDCOM.DLL

Windows could not start because of an error in software.
Please report this problem as:
Load needed DLLs for kernel.
Please contact your support person to report this problem.

I am able to access recovery console and ran a few commands but had no luck there. I can't boot the system into anything else. What do I do? I am ready to tear my hair out because I have spent hours upon hours on this problem :sigh:. By the way, the Windows XP comes with the used IBM machine I 've just bought recently so I don't have any related CDs. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Take care.


----------



## n10sity (Jan 10, 2008)

*NTOSKRNL.EXE SOLUTION*
1. Insert the Microsoft Windows XP CD. Note: If you have a recovery CD or a restore CD and not a Microsoft Windows XP CD it is likely the below steps will not resolve your issue.
2. Reboot the computer, as the computer is starting you should see a message to press any key to boot from the CD. When you see this message press any key.
3. In the Microsoft Windows XP setup menu press the R key to enter the recovery console.
4. Select the operating system you wish to fix, and then enter the administrator password.
5. Type expand d:\i386\ntoskrnl.ex_ c:\windows\system32
6. You will then be prompted if you wish to overwrite the file type Y and press enter to overwrite the file.
7. Type exit to reboot the computer.
*
BOOT.INI SOLUTION*
Option 1:

Boot from your CD and follow the directions to start Recovery Console. Then:

Attrib -H -R -S C:\Boot.ini
DEL C:\Boot.ini (you might want to rename it instead to something like bootini.old)
BootCfg /Rebuild
Fixboot

Option 2:

Boot from your CD and follow the directions below to start Recovery Console.

Insert the Setup compact disc (CD) and restart the computer. If prompted, select any options required to boot from the CD.
When the text-based part of Setup begins, follow the prompts; choose the repair or recover option by pressing R.

If you have a dual-boot or multiple-boot system, choose the installation that you need to access from the Recovery Console.
When prompted, type the Administrator password. (if you didn't create one try pressing enter).

At the system prompt, type Recovery Console commands; type help for a list of commands, or help commandname for help on a specific command.

Most likely you will need to expand the file from the CD. The command would be expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32\hal.dll. Substitute d: for the drive letter of your CD. Once you have expanded the file type "exit" to exit the Recovery Console and restart the computer. 
*
KDCOM.DLL SOLUTION*
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/K/kdcom.dll/5.1.2600.0/download.html


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

If that works PLEASE let us know!

I have been running reinstallations for that error.


----------



## Canuckasian (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Re: ...Load needed DLLs for kernel...*

Hello n10sity and l_b_rex!:smile:

Thank you for the replies. I have replaced the config files with the ones saved during the initial setup of the OS (following the instructions on Microsoft KB307545). This means that there are nothing wrong with those files that are in the error message but I am still unable to get the machine to work and still get that damn message. Actually, after rebooting, the firt screen I get is :" PLEASE SELECT THE OPERATING SYSTEM TO START " then the choices .I have only one OS on the harddrive. I think the mistakes were made by me when I ran some command in the recovery console. 

Take care.

PS (for l_b_rex): I didn't expand these files as adviced by n10sity.


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

Try this. I know it may sound kind of silly but it might be worth the effort. 

Check you hard drive cables and make sure they're in securely. Sometimes they can come lose and cause all sort of boot problems. 

After all, this work on my XP machine and it could save a trip to your windows cd and preserver your data.

hope this helps.


----------



## theking9905 (Jul 10, 2009)

Canuckasian said:


> Hello all!:smile:
> 
> Windows XP can't start. This is what I get:
> 
> ...


i got this same problem too after i tried reinstalling windows xp pro sp3. But the thing is that my bios has some kind of problem that keeps making the laptop restart when i choose the reboot option. so now i'm stuck with no way of fixing this since it won't let me reboot from my cd. Anyone have any idea how to fix this??


----------

